# KC-135 Stratotanker Walkaround



## nuuumannn (Jun 3, 2017)

Hi Guys, just a quick post, the latest aircraft on my site is a KC-135 that did the rounds across the Pacific recently. Take a look here:

warbirds

In the works is the Australian War Memorial's rather special Messerschmitt Bf 109 and a Sopwith Snipe reproduction.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2017)

Good stuff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Builder 2010 (Jun 3, 2017)

Notice how "unweathered" it all is. There's some wear and tear in the hidden spaces, but even there, it's very subtle. Most planes that are not in active combat are kept very clean.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2017)

yep, good stuff.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 11, 2017)

Nice one Grant. The '109 project sounds interesting.


----------

